

New project allows you to send files using DNS - therealmocker
http://sendtodns.github.com/

======
ragmondo
This is a disaster.

Being able to DNS (and do other tunnels) through pretty much any "open but
subscription only" wifi hotspots as well as any other service provider was
phenomenally useful (for a number of reasons where convenience trumped
torrenting everytime). If torrenting through DNS becomes mainstream, then
expect all those holes plus throttling etc etc to become widely adopted.

Great proof of concept. Now you're in the club. First rule of DNS tunnel club
is ?

------
Joyfield
I did a similar thing a long time ago. <http://netrogenic.com/dnstorrent/>

